# Wai Kruh



## Giorgio (Aug 14, 2006)

Just asking out if any of you know of any resource I can get my hands on (video, internet link, book, etc.) that explains how to do the Wai Kruh... My coach is only a few years more experienced than me, so he hasn't learnt it yet, but I'm very interested. Any advice?


----------



## Jimi (Aug 14, 2006)

The Wai Kru is slightly different from camp to camp. The T.B.A. does it different than Fairtex, each Kru or Ajarn will have his own ritual. I am surprised that this guy has little more experience than you and doesn't have his camps Wai Kru, why is he your coach? BIG SUGGESTION, don't just borrow some other camps Wai Kru from video or books without sometype of association to it. I have done less than a handfull of different Wai Kru (3) and wouldn't do the Master K Wai Kru at a T.B.A. function, or visa versa. FIND A KRU! If you just pick one from the internet as a resource that you don't know or are not associated with the camp who's Wai Kru you are using can make you and your COACH look like chumps not champs. Sorry for sounding so critical, but the Wai Kru is no joking matter to Ajarns, Krus and heads of real Muay Thai associations. It's like not being part of the military and saluting everywhere, or not being a member of the Catholic Church and blessing everyone. The Wai Kru is not a costume to be put on to look more like you know true Muay Thai. Find a legit Kru. PEACE 
                BTW, If your coach and you just grab any resource for a Wai Kru and you adopt it, remember the Wai Kru pays respect to a proper Kru(COACH), do not do a Wai Kru for someone who is not truly worthy, especialy a Wai Kru of a camp you are not apart of.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Aug 14, 2006)

IMO you should just wait for your coach to learn it , take your time , be patient and and you will enjoy it more when you do learn it instead of making sure you rush to it and learn it as quick as possible

hope i helped , 

chris


----------



## Jimi (Aug 15, 2006)

When you are under a Kru, the Wai Kru is one of the first things you learn. Again, I'm surprised that your coach has a few years more experience than you, but has yet to learn any Wai Kru.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for the advice... don't get any ideas, my 'coach' is really just a student under another kru who decided to teach what he knew of muay thai at our university... it's not really anything 'official', just anyone who's done martial arts coming together and sparring, and exchanging tips and stories. So no worries, he's not a bogus kru passing himself off as a real one. Thanks anyways!


----------



## Jimi (Aug 16, 2006)

That's cool, we had a community college martial arts forum back home. If your friend who coach's you can contact his Kru, that would be cool for you all to have his camps Wai Kru. I am sure this Kru would be honored, just don't forget the candles & incense. PEACE JIMI


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 19, 2006)

If you don't belong to a camp or have a Kru, then there isn't really a need for it. The Wai Kru pays respects to your Kru and past krus of the lineage. I think you are confusing "wai kru" for the "Ram Muay". Ram Muay is the ceremonial ritual that is distinct to your camp and Kru. Its very taboo to do another's ram because it tells other camps where your muay comes from and who taught you, among other things. However, if you feel you absolutely have a desire to learn it... then I would suggest learning the Thaiboxing Academy's (TBA) Ram. There are so many members here in the states, that its become some what generic to the point that I don't think people would even take notice to you knowing it.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 19, 2006)

well really i was interesting in the stretching properties of the wai kruh/ram muay... i was told it was an excellent warm up for before a fight... quite apart from the ritual or ceremonial significance. Any comment on whether it really is a good stretch, or have i been misinformed?


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, it is a good stretch... but wouldn't it be better to simply stretch?


----------



## Jimi (Aug 21, 2006)

Well said Thunderfoot. PEACE


----------

